# 75th Ranger Regiment Case Study.



## 275ANGER! (Apr 2, 2008)

Here is something for you Ranger Wannabes.  It is a little old but some of the mentality/culture is still much alive.

*The Impact of Leaders on Organizational Culture: A 75th Ranger Regiment Case Study.  *
http://stinet.dtic.mil/cgi-bin/GetTRDoc?AD=A326593&Location=U2&doc=GetTRDoc.pdf

Page 9:
Here is an excerpt for you Pussies asking about Hazing -
_"Application of stress through physical training, verbal harrasment and humiliation is an acceptable motivational technique"_


----------

